# Fiorenzato F64 evo.



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with one of these?

I just took a bit of a punt on a refurbished one. It should arrive midweek.

Come what may I'm sure it will be a step up from the MC2 I'm using at the moment! (Plus I paid with PayPal so I'm hoping that gives me a bit of cover if it's a dud).


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They're ace.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Did you buy the one on gumtree?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cafes/coffee-grinder-/1159432487


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

No took a chance on eBay. Seller stated fully refurbed, and has good feedback. Keeping them crossed...


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

I've got one! Bought it off coffeechap a couple months ago

It was my first proper grinder so I don't have much for comparison but I really love this grinder! Grinds and nice and fluffy, not much clumping at all (almost none really) I get a pretty good shot out of a naked portafilter and I don't bother with RDT or WDT or anything.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

So owners of Fiorenzato F64E Evo!! what are your thoughts on this underdog grinder? it seems like its not that popular "Must have" brand for espresso? i would like to start up this thread because i just purchase a pre-loved unit and would do some mini review on it!! wonder is there any existing users would provide some input as well!!


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Been playing with it for a whole day!! including deep cleaning of the grinder (Since i got it from a cafe used) is super clean and the shot counter says 6k++ Shots and burrs replacement timer says 63H (Does anyone knows once i reset the time what is the total time before replacement?) i notice even when you are doing purging it register as a shot! (so I'm not sure if the shot timer is accurate to calculate the amount of beans through it)

question anyone tried single dosing? Whats your yield? how long do you purge the coffee grinds? (i measured mine and for 1.5s i get approx 3g of coffee)

also i notice for espresso grind the range is like only "10min" range before the zero setting (Burrs chirping). is it normal? as this is my first commercial grinder!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

hmmm not much response on this great grinder well here is another good video on it by chris' coffee!!


----------

